# The Legend of Sparkledog!



## OwOSparkle (Oct 22, 2022)

Hello!

I have been working on a furry comic for the past couple of months! Take a look:

Check out the campaign!



https://imgur.com/szaL6dW


The Legend of Sparkledog #1: Don't Say OwO follows the story of our genderfluid protagonist Quinn who decides to purchase a fursuit from a very questionable website.

But once the fursuit arrives, Quinn discovers that the suit might be the one wearing them.

Join Quinn on a multi genre reality-shifting horror adventure as they try to collect the Four Chrystal Paw Pads to bring peace back into the world...or are they?

Issue One sets the stage for this absolute nightmare of a story!


----------

